# Orchard Grass Treatment Recommendations



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone have any suggestions on treating a new stand of spring planted Orchard grass that is showing Barnyard grass and Yellow Foxtail. I am going to go ahead and cut it and bale it before it makes seed.....I was hoping for some selective control herbicide for the Barnyard grass especially.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I have no experience with Orchard grass but I've used a chemical called Paramount on leafy spurge before. I remembered that it was labeled for use on certain grasses and had to recheck the label online. Labeled to use on Orchard grass and label says it will control barnyard grass and giant foxtail along with quite a few other weeds. When I used it on Spurge I almost always sprayed in the fall and was very impressed with the control on spurge. I was using it in tree rows after a neighbor suggested it to me. I was told it wouldn't kill trees but after repeated applications over numerous years I felt it was killing trees so I went back to using Plateau which is more tree friendly and cost shared by our county weed board.

Plateau is also labeled to control many troublesome annual grasses and weeds in CRP, native grass, and some cool season grasses. I didn't notice Orchard grass on the label but it may work on that as well. Plateau can be hard on cool season grasses if over applied. Grass will come back but takes a year or more.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it all sounded pretty good for Paramount until I got to the very end where it said "Do not harvest for hay or forage and feed to livestock for 309 days.... . It looks like I will be mowing it a lot this summer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry Vol, guess I should have kept reading the label. 309 day restriction isn't to usefull for ya.

Must be something else out there that will work for you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IHCman said:


> Sorry Vol, guess I should have kept reading the label. 309 day restriction isn't to usefull for ya.


That's ok IHC....just a tough situation that I am in....I will manage. I appreciate your thoughts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

Killing barnyard out of OG is imo impossible. You can easily kill barnyard and yellow foxtail with bison or Liquid Achieve, and it can be used on top of a cereal crop like barley, wheat, even rye. You could even have an underseeded crop of legumes like alfalfa, clovers, sainfoin or birdsfoot trefoil but not orchard grass.

BCRick


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

BCRick said:


> Killing barnyard out of OG is imo impossible. You can easily kill barnyard and yellow foxtail with bison or Liquid Achieve, and it can be used on top of a cereal crop like barley, wheat, even rye. You could even have an underseeded crop of legumes like alfalfa, clovers, sainfoin or birdsfoot trefoil but not orchard grass.
> 
> BCRick


Oh I can kill it....my stand is just not old enough yet to withstand Dupont's Pastora. I will use Pastora on it next year after first cutting. I was just wanting to know if there is something that can be used on a new stand.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

Yes, in your post you were talking re selective control of barnyard in first year OG. Imo killing or even selective control isn't possible w/herbicide.

BCRick


----------



## BCRick (Nov 22, 2015)

Pastora is interesting, can't bring it into BC or I believe anywhere in Canada. Restricted here in BC because you need a warm climate, much like the southern US to break it down. It would never disappear up here with our cool short summers and long winters. Metsulfron we can bring in, but the active ingredient Nicosulfron we can't.

BCRick


----------

